# Did I ruin my chance this month: exercise after iui.



## RedCandle (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi all, I had IUI last week using Gonal F (low dose at 50 iu). It produced 1 follicle and I ovulated 5 days earlier than normal. Anyway, the very next day after my IUI I went to a "muscle pump" class not thinking anything about the harm it could do (retrospectively I feel a bit dumb, having done this the day after IUI.) We do weight training, sit ups and push ups.

Anyway after the class I went to the bathroom and there was a bit of pinkish blood on the tp. The spotting was really light but didn't stop until about 6 hours later that day. No pain, just a slight dull cramping/pressure.

I am afraid I ruined my already slim changes of IUI #2. What could the spotting be from? The lining, the ovary? Did I totally mess up my chance of success? Any input or thoughts on this is appreciated.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i have a feeling the answer is there is no way to tell. 
just got to keep positive and hope.


----------



## RedCandle (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you, I have a feeling this is the answer too! 2WW so agonizing sometimes...


----------



## Mrs.M (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Redcandle, the spotting could just be from the actual speculum, it's quite common - even after smear tests etc. If you're used to doing exercise then your body won't know any different - and it's not like you're at the implantation stage, the egg can still fertilise & travel regardless of gravity. However, like you say there is no way of knowing, but don't torture yourself hun. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't think exercise will ruin your chances. It would ruin mine but only because my entire body would keel over in shock at being forced to exercise! 

I think the worst thing about this situation is that if the IUI fails you will think 'what if...?' But if you didn't exercise, you'd just find something else to what if about.


----------



## RedCandle (Feb 16, 2012)

Aw thanks you guys, you made me feel better. All sound advice and it is true, if it doesn't work then i will think it was my fault, etc. I read somewhere that they don't recommend exercise to women post IUI, not because it's dangerous per se, but because if it fails, the woman would blame it on the exercise and feel guilty. Anyway I guess I will find out in less than a week.


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I'm about to go for IUI and I will continue to exercise.  I have stopped exercise after ET before and it was entirely the wrong thing to do so I absolutely refuse to stop it this time (I walk about 60km a week and have 3 PT sessions each week).  My body is used to the exercise and if I stopped, it would be quite a shock.  IMO, it gets the blood pumping to all the right places and gets the oxygen around your system which can't be bad.  I also use it as a coping mechanism

I'm going to continue with it but will be easing up a bit rather than still going full on.


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Redcandle - I really don't think you have done any harm at all    I would guess that the spotting you experienced was just from where the catheter entered the cervix - it is very common to have a bit of pink just after IUI as the cervix is so sensitive and bleeds easily.  Same for the cramping feeling, just a normal after effect of an IUI.  If the cramping or bleeding still worry you give your clinic a ring and hopefully they will be able to reassure you.
Sending you lots of      

Some1

xx


----------

